# Lake or Seasonal Tackle Boxes?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I could be crazy...in fact- I know I'm crazy...

Do any of you muskie guys have specific tackle boxes- dedicated to to specific lakes?
Or seasons? Tackle tends to get larger as the season wears on..

I found myself constantly shuffling my lures around as I went from Leesville/WB/Pyma.
Everyone has certain colors and lure types that they "HAVE" to have when they go to Lake X.

With a purchase of a new boat this spring- I'm hoping to have ALL my tackle in my boat going forward but
will probably run into space problems with walleye gear vs muskie gear.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I do not have seasonal or lake-specific boxes and generally have all my lures with me in my boat. If going in a friend's boat, I'll try to trim that down some like not dragging a box of Pounders, large Toads, etc. unless we're headed to St Clair. Since the fish on CC will just as likely eat a bass lure as a musky lure, why limit myself if I can carry it? 

But I'm not multi-species fishing, either. I'm targeting only Muskies but have caught other types while doing so. I do carry a lighter rod/reel setup if i happen to run across a school of white bass just for fun but that is the extent of it.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 15ft boat so I only carry what I think I may use. If going for musky I plug the live well drain and can store 6 of the plano 3730 boxes in there plus I can bring 10 to 12 baits in a carrier I made pop riveting some sections of pvc pipe together. I don't think I have ever used much more than half of what I bring. If I go in someone else's boat, I limit it to the pvc carrier and sometimes one plano box.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do just that, have a large muskie tackle box that is one half large rubber baits and the other my go to seasonal baits. I used to bring all my muskie lures but found they just took up space and that I actually prefer pulling from my one large box. A few times a year I switch out my "go to" seasonal baits, then keep a couple of my plano boxes in the boat if I think I might need to pull something random out fishing that day. The rest just stays in the garage.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Have a Flambeau Maximizer, packed full, but only carry a Plano side-by-side, & sometimes a small zipper bag of spinnerbaits, in the boat. I make last minute adjustments to the Plano from the Maximizer, if I'm inspired to guess size, color, etc.. And my preference, in what bait & color I actually throw, has narrowed considerably over the last several years.

Fished for many years w/HOF guide & could've carried everything I used w/him in a cigar box. He was all about LOCATION.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't pack differently based on the lake or season, I just throw based on what conditions dictate.

I used to carry a ton of stuff when I went out but after realizing I only throw a handful of lures I've trimmed that back. Here's my general breakdown:

4planos-- 
1 w/spinners
1w/crankbaits 
1w/gliders/jerks
1w/jigs 
I generally also have a surface bait or 2 in there somewhere, topraider or jackpot. 













I


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

The more time you spend in your tackle box, the less time your bait is in the water. 😉


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> The more time you spend in your tackle box, the less time your bait is in the water. 😉


......facts.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

cincinnati said:


> Have a Flambeau Maximizer, packed full, but only carry a Plano side-by-side, & sometimes a small zipper bag of spinnerbaits, in the boat. I make last minute adjustments to the Plano from the Maximizer, if I'm inspired to guess size, color, etc.. And my preference, in what bait & color I actually throw, has narrowed considerably over the last several years.
> 
> Fished for many years w/HOF guide & could've carried everything I used w/him in a cigar box. He was all about LOCATION.


That flambeau is actually my "small box" that stays in the boat and I swap lures in/out of that haha. I really could downsize from that but half of the box is rubber baits since they store best in there unless I have doubles or rarely used ones that stay on the wall instead. I thought I was doing good when I cut back to that box.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Your boat is a lot bigger than mine!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Do ones anybody use just en case or b&b tackles boxes? They are sweet boxe! I usually take my b&b for quick trips but on a good long day or camping trip I’ll take the en case, it holds more tackle but much heavier


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I change stuff out in my boxes throughout the year. Some baits I will only use early spring and other might only be in the boat in late November. Even if I plan on only trolling I always keep a box with a bucktail, bull dawg, and Jerkbait in the boat encase the fish are shallow.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I bring all my tackle but I separate boxes meaning one lake I have lures that have always produced there in a box but with other so called designated hitter's so it's easy to grab with out fumbling thru boxes


----------

